# NFAA- Indoor BHFS Class Rules



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

No. The rules state no lens may be used. Since the rule does not specifically state no magnified lens, it means no lens regardless whether it is just clear unmagnified glass can be used.

This pertains only to the sight and sight housing however. A lensed peep, like a verifier (designed to clear up the pin image for those needing bifocal correction), is specifically allowed in the rules.

>>------>


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks CHPro :thumbs_up


----------

